# Spoilers: Trial of Echoes Last Chapter



## Nebten (Aug 20, 2009)

This is for anybody who's played or ran the last encounter(s) in Trial of Echoes. How hard and/or chaotic does it get? I have a fairly balanced party at the appropriate level that at times blows through encounters and at other times barely hanging on. I believe that adventuring parties are the hardest enemy in D&D since the group is fighting a mirror of it self. Then you have 41 right after The Other Fellowship is defeated. 

I am reading through the encounter and I'm having a hard time judging the difficulty. I plan on running the last chapter all together in one day. So it will be a battle of attrition. But they get bonuses to Will and the little bonuses from the items could be difference makers. I want this to be a hard fought battle but not overwhelming. The party is made of fairly experienced gamers expect for one. Their magic items are average for their level. I'll list the party below. Let me know some insight as to how this battle played out for you so that I can make adjustments as needed. Thank you

[sblock=Characters]
Lizardfolk Ninja 13 (has level adjustment)
Orc Warlock/Acylite of the Skin 14
Gnome Shadowmage/Illusionist 14
Human Summoning Druid 13
1/2 Elf Paladin 12 (not that experienced)
Maybe a Planetouched Devoted Soul
Torrent NPC (F1/C12), but I really want to not use her any more at this level and its too hard for me to NPC[/sblock]


----------

